# Safe wood



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

What woods are safe to build an iguana enclosure with?

I've heard of people using conti board, but for a large enclosure is this sturdy enough?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Define large :whistling2:

Some use OSB, some plywood, some use contiboard with support framework. Depends on the size, your level of DIY competence, if you have access to large sheets or will be using smaller pieces, etc. 

Dave


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Define large :whistling2:
> 
> Some use OSB, some plywood, some use contiboard with support framework. Depends on the size, your level of DIY competence, if you have access to large sheets or will be using smaller pieces, etc.
> 
> Dave


 
Hi

It's for an iguana enclosure, so it needs to be as big as possible. I've been looking at using something similar to a shed for the frame and converting the rest, but again not sure on the type of wood to look out for.

I have a carpenter and glass fitter ready, but it's just down to me to choose the wood etc.

I suppose it would be easier to ask what wood you can't use, I've heard people say not to use cedar and rose wood...


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

A list of materials i've used in the past includes, plywood, OSB, MDF, pine board, hardboard. All of these need sealing. Contiboard is fine as it is. I'd avoid sheds though as they're either tanalised or treated with wood stain, neither of which would be good for your iggy :-(
Personally i stick with contiboard as its easy to use, not too expensive, easy to seal as its already melamine faced, relatively strong, etx. Will need a decent frame, varnished 2x2 should do unless its literally the size of a shed

Dave


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

my_shed said:


> A list of materials i've used in the past includes, plywood, OSB, MDF, pine board, hardboard. All of these need sealing. Contiboard is fine as it is. I'd avoid sheds though as they're either tanalised or treated with wood stain, neither of which would be good for your iggy :-(
> Personally i stick with contiboard as its easy to use, not too expensive, easy to seal as its already melamine faced, relatively strong, etx. Will need a decent frame, varnished 2x2 should do unless its literally the size of a shed
> 
> Dave


Brilliant, thanks very much for your advise...will look into the conti board avenue then, now just the planning and design to look into! I can feel this being a longer project than anticipated. :lol2:


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

I find ply is stronger but the Conti is Easyer to attach ! Both need sealing!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Perhaps i should have been clearer, the joints and ends of contiboard need sealing, every surface of ply needs sealing

Dave


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Right I think I understand...

So all the open ends where the conti board has been cut needs sealing and most other woods (ply etc) need total sealing on all sides?


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

hang on I don't think I understand 

So with sealing you mean around all the edges inside etc - the clear rubbery seal around the inside of a viv?

Or do you mean varnish?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

With contiboard you'll just need to run a bead of aquarium sealant around the joints inside the viv, with other wood types you'd need to use some formof barrier to prevent the moisture getting to the wood, i.e. Varnish, liquid rubber, pondliner, glass, fibreglass etc. 
Hope this clears it up for ya

Dave


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

my_shed said:


> With contiboard you'll just need to run a bead of aquarium sealant around the joints inside the viv, with other wood types you'd need to use some formof barrier to prevent the moisture getting to the wood, i.e. Varnish, liquid rubber, pondliner, glass, fibreglass etc.
> Hope this clears it up for ya
> 
> Dave


 
totally clears it up, this is why i should possibly leave it to the men to sort out! :lol2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to have helped, just one more suggestion, if your budget is flexible? Hardboard faced MDF is a very nice option for visible ends, front, etc. It needs varnishing on the inside but looks very attractive as its a genuine hardwood veneer as opposed to plastic laminate. Just a thought for if you're going big budget.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Glad to have helped, just one more suggestion, if your budget is flexible? Hardboard faced MDF is a very nice option for visible ends, front, etc. It needs varnishing on the inside but looks very attractive as its a genuine hardwood veneer as opposed to plastic laminate. Just a thought for if you're going big budget.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Dave


 
oooh, I like that idea!

Have I read correctly that yacht/boat varnish is the best thing to use?

I'm going this weekend to price it all up so will check out the hardboard MDF.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Tone said:


> oooh, I like that idea!
> 
> Have I read correctly that yacht/boat varnish is the best thing to use?
> 
> I'm going this weekend to price it all up so will check out the hardboard MDF.


Yacht varnish is good enough provided it's not subject to constant immersion, yeah. I think people make the mistake of thinking yacht varnish is what keeps the hull waterproof, in fact it's what is used to seal the upper deck surfaces and areas above the waterline. It is very tough and is designed to withstand salt spray, UV, extremes of temperature and high humidity annd moisture, but remember it's also designed to be renewed every now and then. If you are having a water area I'd strongly recommend glass, as it is about the only guaranteed method of sealing that will stand the test of time. Yacht varnish will be more than adequate for the sides, roof, etc and the floor too provided you aren't immersing it.

Good luck with your build, remember to put up loads of pics!!

Dave


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks dave, you've been so helpful!

Will definitely put up pictures (as long as the build works lol)


----------

